# Plowing with 20" rims



## caddytruck89 (Oct 12, 2008)

Looking for a good snow tire in a 20" size. Any one have any suggestions? I would like them to be about 31" tall or so.


----------



## Rubicon 327 (Oct 6, 2009)

I would think IF you could even find a decent snow tire in 20" for what they would cost you could buy a set of steel rims and tires that would work a lot better in the snow than 20s would be.And then you would have a dedicated set of tires and rims for the winter, and the salt and weather won't tear up your nice 20s(rims)

Just my thought.....Good Luck!


----------



## caddytruck89 (Oct 12, 2008)

Have to use 18" rims or larger. My lift kit came with new steerring knuckles and requires the use of large rims.


----------



## TonawandaNY (Aug 3, 2009)

Depending on the size your looking for, check Cooper Zeon LTZ's. I have them on my Dodge Ram. They are not a snow tire but a hybrid off-road/On-road tire. They bite really well.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Caddytruck..

Is that you in the picture?


----------



## caddytruck89 (Oct 12, 2008)

Would you think any less of me??


----------



## jitaly (Oct 9, 2009)

Look up Nitto Grapplers, they come in all sizes


----------



## vtzdriver (Jun 12, 2006)

Cooper makes their Discoverer M&S in a 275/60R20 size but not with LT rating.


----------



## Cromer_22 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Toyo's*

I got a set of 35x12.50R20 Toyo Mud countrys on my dodge and love them all seasons!tymusic


----------



## caddytruck89 (Oct 12, 2008)

Bump....New year. Still looking any other tires out there?


----------



## nicks_xj (Jan 22, 2010)

the goodyear wrangler SilentArmor and DuraTrac are real good in snow i never got stuck with them


----------



## Tubby's Snow Plowing (Dec 13, 2009)

www.tirerack.com


----------

